# Getting There....



## imported-varanus (Jun 24, 2017)

Outdoors for the adult Heath Monitors. Some progress pics. Nest box and insulated hides still to add.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks awesome. Love the pond. That large rock isn't real is it? That would have been very hard to move. What are the dimensions of the pit? What species are the plants?


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks, Oshkii. Mostly Universal rock products with some "moss rocks" thrown in. Each glass panel is 1.3M, so the pit is 2.6M squared, not overly large, but should suit this pair with some added enclosure furniture. Mostly native grasses and ground hugging correas, kunzeas, dionella, acacias. Nothing over 1M and mostly around 400-500mm, but spreading. Anything that looks "heathy", really. You could get some great heaths over in WA, I'd imagine? Adults "courting" last season. In the Lacie aviary.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 24, 2017)

Very nice setup, Richard. Is that off your back verandah?


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks. Yes mate, plenty of sun out there.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks awesome Richard! 

Was thinking of you the other week when geographically challenged me realised we live near you now! 

Hope all is well


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome anytime Vamps. Hope all's well with you and yours.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 24, 2017)

imported-varanus said:


> Thanks, Oshkii. Mostly Universal rock products with some "moss rocks" thrown in. Each glass panel is 1.3M, so the pit is 2.6M squared, not overly large, but should suit this pair with some added enclosure furniture. Mostly native grasses and ground hugging correas, kunzeas, dionella, acacias. Nothing over 1M and mostly around 400-500mm, but spreading. Anything that looks "heathy", really. You could get some great heaths over in WA, I'd imagine? Adults "courting" last season. In the Lacie aviary.



Yeah, we get some great plant life here. There's so much variety. I've been trying to identify the many species but since the south west of Western Australia is a biodiversity hot-spot for plants it's proving to be difficult.


----------

